# parlevamo



## Stiannu

P. Gomez, giornalista e scrittore, in questo momento ospite da Corrado Augias, ha detto durante l'intervista _parlevamo_ anziché _parlavamo_... o forse è soltanto una pronuncia che riflette di un'inflessione dialettale.

In ogni caso, non per crocifiggere Gomez, ma non è la prima volta che sento questo errore. Un professore di filosofia all'università qui a Torino utilizzava abitualmente questa forma, facendo insorgere nei poveri studenti il terribile dubbio di aver memorizzato male la coniugazione dei verbi.
Voi avete sentito spesso questo errore? E' più ricorrente in alcune regioni?

Googleandolo (ops!), ho scoperto che _parlevamo_ ricorre ben 435 volte, a fronte di 347mila per il corretto _parlavamo_, il che è un rapporto comunque relativamente alto (ma non dissimile da altri come _andevamo_, _portevamo_... sempre relativi alla prima persona plurale).


----------



## tie-break

Stiannu said:


> Voi avete sentito spesso questo errore? E' più ricorrente in alcune regioni?


 
Mai sentito prima d'ora


----------



## Simona84

Ciao, ragazzi.
Non ho idea se possa interessare qualche dialetto particolare, ma so per certo che in italiano corretto si dice "parl*a*vamo".

Io parlavo
Tu parlavi
Egli parlava
Noi parlavamo
Voi parlavate
Essi parlavano

Se la radice è _parla-_ non vedo un senso nel modificare la a con la e...


----------



## sam1978

Stiannu said:


> P. Gomez, giornalista e scrittore, in questo momento ospite da Corrado Augias, ha detto durante l'intervista _parlevamo_ anziché _parlavamo_... o forse è soltanto una pronuncia che riflette di un'inflessione dialettale.
> 
> In ogni caso, non per crocifiggere Gomez, ma non è la prima volta che sento questo errore. Un professore di filosofia all'università qui a Torino utilizzava abitualmente questa forma, facendo insorgere nei poveri studenti il terribile dubbio di aver memorizzato male la coniugazione dei verbi.
> Voi avete sentito spesso questo errore? E' più ricorrente in alcune regioni?
> 
> Googleandolo (ops!), ho scoperto che _parlevamo_ ricorre ben 435 volte, a fronte di 347mila per il corretto _parlavamo_, il che è un rapporto comunque relativamente alto (ma non dissimile da altri come _andevamo_, _portevamo_... sempre relativi alla prima persona plurale).



Ogni tanto lo sento anch'io, ma è sbagliato! Non penso dipenda dalle forme dialettali; se alle elementari dicevamo "Giochevamo" ci riprendevano subito!


----------



## Montesacro

Simona84 said:


> Ciao, ragazzi.
> Non ho idea se possa interessare qualche dialetto particolare, ma so per certo che in italiano corretto si dice "parl*a*vamo".
> 
> Io parlavo
> Tu parlavi
> Egli parlava
> Noi parlavamo
> Voi parlavate
> Essi parlavano
> 
> Se la radice è _parla-_ non vedo un senso nel modificare la a con la e...


 
Però si dice parl*e*rò, parl*e*rai...



Non ho mai sentito _parlevamo_.
Però ho sentito molte volte _parlaveno_ invece di _parlavano_ (ma questo è romanesco...).


----------



## bubu7

Non penso che il nostro Stiannu abbia qualche dubbio su quale sia la forma corretta...

Dovrebbe trattarsi del fenomeno noto come _dissimilazione vocalica_. Non so, in questo caso, quanto possa dipendere da interferenza dialettale.


----------



## sam1978

Sì, ok! Il problema è che Stiannu è rimasto stupito dal fatto che su google quel "parlevamo" si ritrova spesso... Sinceramente stupisce anche me...


----------



## la italianilla

Montesacro said:


> Però si dice parl*e*rò, parl*e*rai...
> ...
> Non ho mai sentito _parlevamo_.
> ...



Infatti quando s'insegna agli stranieri l' italiano si dice loro:



> Questa forma verbale si coniuga sostituendo le desinenze dell'infinito (-are, -ere, -ire) con quelle previste nel sistema verbale italiano per il presente nelle tre coniugazioni:
> 1° coniugazione: -erò, erai, erà, eremo, erete, eranno
> 2° coniugazione -erò, erai, erà, eremo, erete, eranno
> 3° coniugazione -irò, irai, irà, iremo, irete, iranno



Ergo la A va via perché si "taglia" la desinenza dell'infinito e si mettono questi suffissi. La "e" a cui fai riferimento deriva dal suffisso (per la 1° e 2° coniugazione). Quindi, secondo il mio umile parere, non può ricondursi a ciò 
Per quanto riguarda Gomez, essendo nato a New York, credo che sia una sua inflessione. Però ricordo che da piccini si sentivano queste tipologie di errori, simili a quelle citate da sam1978. 
Per quanto concerne il numero di risultati su google...non è detto che in molti non sappiano quale sia la coniugazione esatta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che si tratti di interferenza dialettale del centro-italia (toscana, lazio, umbria, ecc...)


----------



## Angel.Aura

L'ho sentito dire, dalle mie parti.



bubu7 said:


> Non penso che il nostro Stiannu abbia qualche dubbio su quale sia la forma corretta...
> 
> Dovrebbe trattarsi del fenomeno noto come _dissimilazione vocalica_. Non so, in questo caso, quanto possa dipendere da interferenza dialettale.



Sono molto d'accordo.


----------



## la italianilla

Ho trovato alcune cose. 
Autore Fabio Marri, nel suo "Appunti su dialetto e canzonetta oggi in area bolognese":



> gli imperfetti come andevamo o perdavamo, che si stanno diffondendo anche presso i laureati



E poi "andevamo" risulterebbe anche nel dialetto sassarese (ma qui ci vorrebbe xeneize per confermare!)


----------



## sam1978

Grazie a tutti quanti dell'aiuto!


----------



## Il Reine

è un'inflessione vernacolare propria delle parlate gallo-italiche, specialmente piemontese e ligure, in cui la classe di coniugazione in -are- muta la vocale radicale da -a- in -e-, ad esempio parlé, parlare.
Un piemontese che parla italiano alto senza distinguere fra vernacolo e lingua canonica coniugherà pertanto come segue:
aspettavo
aspettavi
aspettava
aspettEvamo
aspettEvate
aspettavano

Buona giornata e spero di aver aiutato,
Othmar


----------



## Giorgino

L'ho sentito molto spesso, tanto che mi sarei aspettato almeno dieci volte i risultati di Google. 

Finora l'ho sentito dire da parlanti di varie parti d'Italia, che in comune avevano solo un livello di istruzione non troppo elevato. Potrebbe essere interessante: indicherebbe una storpiatura indipendente dal proprio dialetto e una tendenza intrinseca alla dizione dello standard, una in cui è più facile cadere.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

In Emilia-Romagna si sente molto spesso -- anche nella parlata di docenti -- la forma "credavàmo".
GS


----------



## Stiannu

IlRene, grazie per il suggerimento. Non ne avevo mai sentito parlare, hai qualche riferimento? O è una ricorrenza che hai notato tu?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E' interessante notare che di norma le forme errate sono la 1a e la 2a plurale, in concomitanza con lo spostamento dell'accento sulla sillaba successiva (per mantenere la parola "piana"), mentre ne è immune la 3a plurale dove non c'è spostamento d'accento ma la parola diventa sdrucciola. 
GS


----------



## Il Reine

Stiannu said:


> IlRene, grazie per il suggerimento. Non ne avevo mai sentito parlare, hai qualche riferimento? O è una ricorrenza che hai notato tu?



Non ho letto contributi a riguardo, però questa manifestazione linguistica ha quasi le proporzioni di una regola, forse gli indigeni la percepiscono meno.
Bisognerebbe cercare sulla uichipedia piemuntéisa.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me la spiegazione si trova nella combinazione delle seguenti vostre opinioni:



bubu7 said:


> ... Dovrebbe trattarsi del fenomeno noto come _dissimilazione vocalica_...





Montesacro said:


> Però si dice parl*e*rò, parl*e*rai...





Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...le forme errate sono la 1a e la 2a plurale, in concomitanza con lo spostamento dell'accento sulla sillaba successiva (per mantenere la parola "piana"), mentre ne è immune la 3a plurale dove non c'è spostamento d'accento ma la parola diventa sdrucciola ...


 
Cioè, qui succede la stessa cosa che nel caso del futuro. Dovrebbe essere _p*a*rl*a*rò ... p*a*rl*a*remo, p*a*rl*a*rete ...__,_ però le due *a* consecutive atone non si "articolano bene", per cui la dissimilazione in _p*a*rl*e*rò .... p*a*rl*e*remo, p*a*rl*e*rete ..._ La stessa cosa succede nel caso di _p*a*rl*e*vamo_, _p*a*rl*e*vate_. Anzi, la propria esistenza delle forme _parleremo_, _parlerete_ potrebbe "giustificare" (tra virgolette ) un tale fenomeno.

Nel caso del futuro, in tutte le persone abbiamo due sillabe consecutive atone con _*a*_, mentre nel caso dell'imperfetto solo nella 1a e 2a persona plurale. Con altre parole, nel caso della forma sdrucciola (_parlàvano_) e nelle forme dove una delle sillabe con *a* è tonica (_parlàvo, parlàvi, parlàva_) non abbiamo più due sillabe atone consecutive contenenti la vocale _*a*_, quindi per conseguenza non c'è "motivo" per il passaggio di _*a*_ in _*e*_ (non si tratta dello stesso "paradigma" dal punto di vista dell'articolazione/intonazione). 



la italianilla said:


> ... si "taglia" la desinenza dell'infinito e si mettono questi suffissi. La "e" a cui fai riferimento deriva dal suffisso (per la 1° e 2° coniugazione). Quindi, secondo il mio umile parere, non può ricondursi a ciò  ...


 
La spiegazione pratica dataci nelle grammatiche è la _conseguenza_ del detto fenomeno, ma non la _causa_ della sua esistenza. 



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> In Emilia-Romagna si sente molto spesso -- anche nella parlata di docenti -- la forma "credavàmo"


 
In questo caso si potrebbe trattare anche d'_ipercorrezione_, cioè d'una ricostruzione erronea della desinenza "corretta" dovuta ad una incertezza. 

Sta fatto, che la realizzazione delle volcali originali (etimologiche) _*a*/*e*_ nei dialetti dell'Emilia-Romagna non sempre corrisponde a quella dell'italiano standard. Ecco un esempio, la coniugazione del verbo _lavare_ (indicativo presente) nel bolognese (bulgnais ):

_mé a m lèv _
_té t at lèv_
_ló al s lèva_
_lî la s lèva_
_nó a s lavän_
_vó a v lavè_
_låur i s lèven_




infinite sadness said:


> Credo che si tratti di interferenza dialettale del centro-italia (toscana, lazio, umbria, ecc...)


 
L'interferenza o l'influenza dialettale non la escluderei nel senso che essa possa, diciamo, "appoggiare" il detto fenomeno, soprattutto nel caso dei dialetti dove la differenza tra la prima e la seconda coniugazione non è più del tutto evidente, oppure l'articolazione delle vocali _a_/_e_ non corrisponde a quella dell'italiano standard. 

Nonostante ciò, visto che si tratta solo della 1a e 2a persona plurale, credo non sarà questa la propria spiegazione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Congratulazioni, francis: per la rara competenza linguistica, la capacità di comunicare con semplicità concetti non sempre facili, e soprattutto di farlo così brillantemente in una lingua che non è la tua lingua materna.
GS


----------



## Il Reine

Congratulazioni per l'intervento illuminante, caro francis. La spiegazione della manifestazione "parlevate/portevate" dipende secondo me da una confusione con la forma infinitiva, ossia portè e parlè che alcune parlate galloitaliche presentano.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Reine .


----------

